# verschwommene Ränder bei Fotos



## housymaus20 (21. November 2001)

oh mann ich weiss es is schon a weng peinlich aber ich muss ne webseite für nen Hotel in der Toskana machen. Das Layout und so steht auch schon aber mir fehlen ein paar Kniffe in Photoshop.
Hab übrigens 5.0 hier in der Agentur mit dem ich mich noch weniger auskenne als mit 6.2 zuhause.

Also hier ein Beispiel was ich machen will.

http://www.gschwangut.com/index.html

Diese beiden Fotos auf der Startseite...das rechte davon. So möcht ich das machen weiss aber nicht wie. 

Is echt dringend!


----------



## L-Boogie (21. November 2001)

moin moin

Das ist ganz einfach.
Wähl die runde Auswahl, stell die "Weiche Kante" auf 10 Pixel und zieh eine Ellipse oder was auch immer über dein Bild. Wenn du es mittig Aufziehen willst, halte die "Alt"-Taste gedrückt. Jetzt nur noch "Ctrl"+C (kopieren),"Ctrl"+N(neues Dokument),mit "ENTER" bestätigen und dann "Ctrl"+V(einfügen).

Das sollte es eigentlich gewesen sein.Easy as pie 

Wichtig für dich ist nur die "Weiche Kante"


----------



## TheVirus (21. November 2001)

*Ganz einfach*

Hi.

Dein Problem ist echt nur ein kleines.
Du nimmst dir das Bild und markierst es (mit dem Rechteck oder Strg + Linke Maustaste auf die Layer, die das Bild enthält).
Jetzt verleinerst du die auswahl Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern -> verkleinern um ein paar pixel... so 10... je nach Bild grösse.

Anschliessend gehst du wieder auf Auswahl und klickst auf Weiche Auswahlkante. Da musst du ebenfalls mit dem wert rumspielen. Aber fürs erste kannst du hier auch 10 Pixel nehmen.

Zum schluss drehst du die Auswahl um und drückst ENTF. 

So Long

TheVirus


----------



## housymaus20 (21. November 2001)

**

dankeschööööööööööön !


----------



## housymaus20 (21. November 2001)

*Hoppla...*

also nochmal hier wo es auch hingehört.
Wie krieg ich den ausschnitt dann seperiert?
Muss ja das ding ohne Hintergrund verschieben und so halb über ein anderes Foto legen, da muss der Hintergrund transparent bzw sogar weg sein.


----------



## TheVirus (21. November 2001)

Ist das foto denn auf einer eigenen Layer?
Wenn nicht dann schneide es einfach raus. Du markierst das Foto mit welchem Werkzeug auch immer und Strg+X, Strg+V und du hast es auf einer eigenen Layer. Dann wendest du die Sache mit den weichen Kanten an und du bist fertig und kannst das Bild überall drauf schieben.


----------

